
Show HN: Pushing the limits of React Native (react-native-insta-photo-studio) - olofd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2MZMxMO0js
======
olofd
Demo starts at 04:10. It's a journey. Been creating a media-picker in React
Native that mimics the instagram-app's media-picker, cropper, filterer. I've
reached a milestone where open-gl is next to be implemented. But this first
part has really pushed React Native and it's pixel pushing capabilities to
it's limits. My conclusion React Native is fast and capable.

------
olofd
Video with better audio:
[https://youtu.be/oMOo5iEdI2c?t=245](https://youtu.be/oMOo5iEdI2c?t=245)

